# Acid reflux worse during IF



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Just started IF for the second time. First time was very successful a few years ago so hoping for a repeat.

I suffer quite badly with acid reflux/gastritis and for some reason it flares up when I am fasting. Take my Lansoprasole as normal. I wondered if there is any reason or even better cure for this. I remember I had the same problem the last time but cant remember if it went away or if I just battled through.

Anyone?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I think reason for this is that your stomach is in a fully contracted or "cold" state while fasted for long periods of time and the stomach acid has "nowhere" to go other than up.

I have the exact same problem, IF and Keto diet both give me Terrible Gastritis/oesophageal pain, even with PPIs.

I found the best way to mitigate to have my feeding window at 12pm (provided you get up around 8).


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I think reason for this is that your stomach is in a fully contracted or "cold" state while fasted for long periods of time and the stomach acid has "nowhere" to go other than up.
> 
> I have the exact same problem, IF and Keto diet both give me Terrible Gastritis/oesophageal pain, even with PPIs.
> 
> I found the best way to mitigate to have my feeding window at 12pm (provided you get up around 8).


 I do tend to get up about 8 and feeding window is usually a bit after 12. Just one of them things that is part of the process I guess. Not unbearable by any means. Weirdly though it stops the hunger!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Acid reflux isn't really something you just want to put up with if you can avoid it, since over time the acid damages the oesophagus. The obvious solution would seem to be to stop doing IF - I know some people like it but it certainsly isn't essential for fat loss.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Irish Beast said:


> I do tend to get up about 8 and feeding window is usually a bit after 12. Just one of them things that is part of the process I guess. Not unbearable by any means. Weirdly though it stops the hunger!


 Stopping hunger with Reflux is like turning the TV off with a hammer 

But yeah I feel you on that.


----------



## struggler (Jul 26, 2011)

I had bad acid reflux , the doctor wanted to put me on PPI's but I discovered that if I removed bread and potato's it all but stopped entirely. The only time that I get it now is when I'm on holiday and am not giving a f**k about what I eat.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have but back on the carbs big time. Its actually settling a bit now. Was bad earlier following a red wine binge last night!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

How could @Acidreflux get any worse?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> How could @Acidreflux get any worse?


 He can't!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> He can't!


 He has!


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mate, gastric reflux comes from having an acid DEFICIT. Supplement on HCL, and try to avoid sugar together with high protein meals.

With HCL supplements, your reflux will be removed in a week or so.

You may also need probiotics, but HCL + high level B12 supplement are the first and most important.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

And yes, I know the doctor says otherwise. Sadly they prescribe acid lowering drugs, ultimately causing chronic disease!

How low 'conventional medicine' have sunk, IMO. Any gastric acidity test will reveal an acid deficit with 95-(99?)% of chronic reflux (in relation to eating) issues


----------

